# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  خبر مؤسف عن الاخ شديفات

## بنت بني حسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني دعواكم لأخونا شديفات بسبب حادث اليم وقع اليوم تسبب في دخول يحيى المشفى بحاله خطره اخواني ارررررررجوكم ادعو له 
اللهم شافيه يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## totoalharbi

الله يشفي ويرجعو لاهلو ساااااااااااااااااااااالم 



[imgr]http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/images/usersimages/3251_1147501108jpg[/imgr]

----------


## بنت بني حسن

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الله يشافيه والله انه تعبو معه واليوم كان مخيف

----------


## بنت بني حسن

شكراً توتو لا اراكي الله مكروه دعواتكم في صلاتكم للاخ العزيز

----------


## دليلة

الله يشافيه ويقومو بسلامة لاهلو

----------


## بنت بني حسن

شكراً اخت دليله الله يسمع منك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
ألف سلامة .. وبعيد الشر عنكم ..


شافاك الله اخي الكريم ولا اراك مكروهــــــــا
[/align]

----------


## بنت بني حسن

شكراً اخ هدوء
حفظك الله من كل سوء

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يشفيه ويبعد عنه كل مكرووووووووووه
وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامه يا رب

----------


## بنت بني حسن

يسلمو اخي على الرد لا اراك الله مكروه

----------


## هايدي

اللهم الطف به في تيسر له كل عسير .. فإن تيسير كل عسير عليك يسير ... 
اللهم اللطف والمعافاة في الدنيا والآخرة
ادعولو ... ( أسأل الله العظيم ... رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ... اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة .. ومن كل عين لامة)
.. انا هاي دعواتي لاله وبتمنى منك انت او اخته تقرأوها عشر مرات فوق راسه كل ما تزوروه .. مع سورة الفاتحة .. بإذن الله بكون بخير بإذن الله

----------


## مذهله

الله يشفيه ويرجعو لاهله سالم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رحمه الله عليه فقد وافته المنيه انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## هايدي

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ملء السماء وملء الارض وملء ما بينهما وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد
ربنا لا تحملنا ما لا طاقه لنا به واعفو عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا  
اللهم اعفر له ولوالدية وارحمهم واجبرهم واهدهم وارزقهم واصلحهم .. 
اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب .. اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ... اللهم اغسله من خطاياه بالثلج والماء والبرد .. 
سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر له ذنبه كله .. دقه وجله .. وأوله واخره .. وعلانيته وسره ... اللهم انا نعوذ بك من عذاب النار وعذاب القبر وفتنة المحيا والممات وفتنة المسيح الدجال .. 
(اللهم اللطف والمعافاة في الدنيا والاخرة)] 
اللهم توفه مع الابرار والصاحلين 
.. 
واخر دعوانا ان الحمدلله رب العالمين .. وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## mylife079

الله يشافيه ويرجعه لاهله بالسلامه

----------


## mylife079

> رحمه الله عليه فقد وافته المنيه انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يحيى شديفات توفي الله يرحمه ويثبتنا واهله وافته المنيه وهو شاب الله يرحمه يا رب

----------


## mylife079

البيقيه بحياتك بنت الشديفات

احر التعازي لآل الشديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً اخي على التعزيه الله يطول عمرك ويخليلك شبابك

----------


## mylife079

واجبنا اختي ....

----------


## الحياه

كل امنياتي  ودعائي  لك بالشفاء العاجل ع يد الله عز وجل هو القادر ع كل شيء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
البقاء لله وحده .. أســـــــــــــأل الله العلي القدير ان يتغمده في رحمته ويدخله جنات الفردوس انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه..



عزاؤنــــــــــــــا الحـــــــــــــــــار لآل الفقيد ..


إنــــــــــــــــــــا لله وإنـــــــــــــــــــــــا إليه راجعون
[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

إنـــــــا لله وإنــــا إليه راجعون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان الله وان اليه راجعون يصبر أهلك يا يحيى 

عظم الله أجركم آل شديفات ويجعل مثواه الفقيد الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يرحمه ويدخل في جنات الله

----------

